# Who's going to win the 2013 Super Bowl?



## mugzy (Sep 7, 2012)

Who is it going to be? Everybody gets one pick, post them here at the end of the season we will give away a prize
to the winners.


My pick - Green Bay over New England


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tennessee Titans.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 7, 2012)

&#55356;&#57288;&#55356;&#57288;&#55356;&#57288;New England pats !! &#55356;&#57288;&#55356;&#57288;&#55356;&#57288;&#55356;&#57288;&#55356;&#57288;


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 7, 2012)

Greenbay over Texans


----------



## dsa8864667 (Sep 7, 2012)

Green Bay !!!!


----------



## Mr P (Sep 7, 2012)

Dolphins


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2012)

Cowboys!..........


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 7, 2012)

Steelers over det


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 10, 2012)

If our pussy QB Jay Cutler can move and not be the leader in getting sacked this year, with the receivers we picked up and the defense staying strong i have to go with

DA BEARS


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 10, 2012)

My team got a lot of coming back to do if this gonna happen... the Lambs, I mean the Rams, would make me happy if they won


----------



## curls (Sep 11, 2012)

The Broncos! <


----------



## Yaya (Sep 12, 2012)

Patriots..


----------



## ccpro (Sep 13, 2012)

My winless Dolphins...of course.....kick me in the head!!!!!!


----------



## HH (Sep 13, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Dolphins



Almost broke my ribs laughing.....lol


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 4, 2012)

Falcons vs. Baltimore...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

the new jersey giants the champs!!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 6, 2012)

dirty birds bitches!!!


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 7, 2012)

Texans. That's my vote, waiting for prize.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 7, 2012)

could very possibly be falcons vs texans bro.  our records say we're the best.  we'll see.


----------



## Jada (Jan 5, 2013)

giants will do it again


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 14, 2013)

I hate Tom Brady


----------



## losieloos (Jan 14, 2013)

Patriots.  Tom brady all day.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 14, 2013)

Ravens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 14, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Patriots..



Pats........


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Pats........



Damn right.


----------



## DF (Jan 15, 2013)

Patriots!!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 15, 2013)

All you non-believers are going to make daddy Vette throw some mojo on your spoiled asses. Listen up, young pup. There is a new game in town, a high flying, hard hitting bunch of veterans and rookies hungry for the first NFL title in the franchise history..... 

I got the word, and the word is the bird...... those nasty, naughty, young and haughty dirty birds.


Atlanta Falcons- NFL Super Bowl Champions!!!


Woot-woot!
Vette


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fucking right Vette...


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2013)

i actually am a bit of a fan of the falcons as well..

but as a true pats fan, i say lets beat ravens first then we get deep with the shit talk


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 15, 2013)

Right on yaya.  We still have to knock off the 49ers too.  If both our teams do their jobs it's on for the next two weeks brotha!


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 15, 2013)

Falcons now


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sadly, I've learned the hard way that it's unwise to bet against Tom Brady.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2013)

Giants. If they can kick the packers ass, they can kick the Patriots ass. Though I think the Ravens might pull one over the patriots.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 17, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Giants. If they can kick the packers ass, they can kick the Patriots ass. Though I think the Ravens might pull one over the patriots.



^^^^^  now this guy has shit figured out.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 17, 2013)

Pats pats pats !!!! I have nothing educational to say other then FIRST DOWN!


----------



## RISE (Feb 21, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> My team got a lot of coming back to do if this gonna happen... the Lambs, I mean the Rams, would make me happy if they won



Good to see another Rams fan!!


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2013)

Denver broncos got this !


----------



## trim (Mar 3, 2013)

would love to see the bears win it, but realistically i would say new orleans vs broncos.   why dont we have a SI fantasy football league?


----------



## BigTruck (Apr 15, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> dirty birds bitches!!!



eagles!!!!  Whoot whoot


----------



## Georgia (Apr 15, 2013)

Falcons over the Patriots.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 15, 2013)

49rs will beat the Falcons


R1


----------



## R1rider (Apr 15, 2013)

in the NFC championship game

I got the Broncos beating the pats in the AFC championship 


SUperbowl- 49rs beating the Broncos


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 15, 2013)

Patriots babe. Lets go


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 27, 2013)

BRONCOS!!! 

I'll put a new post to gloat in February.


----------



## beasto (May 3, 2013)

Seahawks will hold theirs this season, Texans came up in the4 draft pretty big


----------



## Jada (May 3, 2013)

The giants !


----------



## djkneegrow (May 3, 2013)

Seahawks over the Broncos. 

Two great defenses and two offenses that got better in the off season only make them both harder teams to knock off. They both are two of the top five nastiest defenses in the league and both will finish in top 5 for offenses this next season.


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2013)

You guys dont know football, is going to be the EAGLES. Chip kelly with matt Barkley= new era of eagles greatness. Go Eagles.


----------



## RISE (May 14, 2013)

Ravens won guys, just thought you should know


----------



## losieloos (Nov 12, 2013)

E-a-g-l-e-s eagles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 12, 2013)

New England


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 14, 2013)

The Ravens already won the 2013 Super Bowl. I guess I win. This seasons Super Bowl will be in 2014. That was easy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 15, 2013)

denver all day


----------

